# Honda EU2000 stalls if choke open



## RobCN (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm having a problem with my EU2000. It will start and run with the choke closed, but when I open the choke, the engine stalls.

The generator was having problems with surging and running rough, although still working. I had the problem with the choke before, but not so much lately. Have used the generator twice this month during power outages.

I have removed the carburetor and cleaned carefully with carb cleaner and compressed air. There was some gunk in there. This generator is several years old, and this is the first time the carb has been cleaned. I add Seafoam to the gas for conditioning. Also removed and cleaned the spark arrestor.

After removing and cleaning the carb, the engine starts easily and runs smoothly, but dies when I open the choke. 

I also drained the fuel tank and refilled with fresh gas with Seafoam added. Gas that was in there was about a year old.

*** Update: While I was writing the above, I left the generator running for about 10-15 minutes, after putting about a cup of gas in it. When I went back out, it had stopped. I assumed it ran out of gas. Added more fresh gas, and now it won't run at all. Tries to start, but quickly dies. Last thing I did was drain the fuel (turned upside down and poured all gas out) and refill with fresh gas.

Does anyone have suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## RobCN (Apr 29, 2016)

Update 2: Got it. 

Seemed like this had to be a fuel problem, so I took the carb off again to look for anything inside. Sure enough, found a tiny speck of something in the jet. Must have dislodged a bit of trash when I turned upside down. 

Cleaned and blew everything out again, re-assembled, and now it runs very smoothly WITHOUT the choke closed.

All is well....


----------

